# Does it bother you guys that your cars have a bad reputation



## '98 Carrera 4S (May 1, 2003)

for engines blowing up? Whenever the M3 comes up in conversation someone will always mention something about motors blowing up. Personally that would bother me. So how do you guys feel about it?:eeps:


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Nope, can't say this it does.:dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

no. my engine has not blown up.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Now that BMW has extended the warranty, it enabled me to jump into one.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

does it bother you that the M3 can spank your 98 4S?
I'll guarantee you that when sitting next to you at a red light or on a track the last thing going through my mind is if the M3 I'm driving that is about to spank your 4S has a bad rep.. 
If I were driving a 98 4S on the other hand, what would be going through my mind would be "how bad is this thing gonna spank me"
troll :thumbdwn: and not a good one at that


----------



## '98 Carrera 4S (May 1, 2003)

*so you drag race your M3?*

aren't you asking for it with that fragile motor? I mean you're kind of taking a chance aren't you


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: so you drag race your M3?*



'98 Carrera 4S said:


> *aren't you asking for it with that fragile motor? I mean you're kind of taking a chance aren't you *


that's OK, unlike you I have a warranty - but thanks for your concern!


----------



## '98 Carrera 4S (May 1, 2003)

What motor would you rather have off warranty? :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I thought you had a lagunabluem3?

What happened to it?


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

'98 Carrera 4S said:


> *What motor would you rather have off warranty? :dunno: *


not an issue, I don't have to keep cars out of warranty...
I've had Porsche's out of warranty, took 2 of them to learn never to buy a one out of warranty again.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

We need a troll emoticon.


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

And do you sit there and worry about your motor going south because Porsche can't seem to get the RMS right? Pleassseee....


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Probably less than it bothered Porsche that the M3 GTR was kicking the crap out of them in ALMS.


----------



## '98 Carrera 4S (May 1, 2003)

What does your damage prone engine have to do with winning ALMS? :dunno:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Ya know I just don't think you would ever understand, no matter how it was explained. 

Let's just leave it at that.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: so you drag race your M3?*



'98 Carrera 4S said:


> *aren't you asking for it with that fragile motor? I mean you're kind of taking a chance aren't you *


Most people aren't informed about the S54 engine and they conclude as you do that all of the motors are fragile...its just not true. Do some research and you'll find that the vast majority of failures occured to engines manufactured during a 3 month period of time. BMW made changes and its really not a problem any longer. BTW, Porsche had a much bigger problem with Boxster engines and I also hear they have problems with 996 engines.

The M3's a great car...its practical, luxurious, and can outhandle most other 'sports cars' at a lower price...that's the big news on the M3. Cya in my mirrors C4


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: so you drag race your M3?*



StahlGrauM3 said:


> *Most people aren't informed about the S54 engine and they conclude as you do that all of the motors are fragile...its just not true. Do some research and you'll find that the vast majority of failures occured to engines manufactured during a 3 month period of time. BMW made changes and its really not a problem any longer. BTW, Porsche had a much bigger problem with Boxster engines and I also hear they have problems with 996 engines.
> 
> The M3's a great car...its practical, luxurious, and can outhandle most other 'sports cars' at a lower price...that's the big news on the M3. Cya in my mirrors C4 *


End of story.


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*nothing fragile about the S54*

i have three of them, one in full-on track car - two others on the street - the engine is a horse - almost indestructable

obviously - you over-rev any high performance engine by 1k rpms or more and you are likely sucking a valve -

the 5 months of affected engines was a fluke - the balance of delivered cars are monsters

btw - i really enjoy eating all the porsches out on the track - really kills the guys when they waive you by - i actually has a guy in a TT loose it in a turn as he waived me by - guess he was afraid the paint on his bumper was too close to mine


----------



## '98 Carrera 4S (May 1, 2003)

3 M3's? E46 M3's? think you would learn your lesson after the first one blew up :banghead:


----------



## Whohangs (Apr 15, 2002)

:jack:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *We need a troll emoticon. *


Like this?


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *Like this? *


Perfect!


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

911's blow more engines (percentagewise) than M3's.


----------

